# Lost my power cable to BFD-1124DSP...now what?



## mannetti21 (Mar 30, 2011)

I recently moved and I'm almost certain the power cable was thrown out during the process. I'm noticing that the plug in the back of the unit is a rather odd shape and won't accept any other cords that I have laying around the house. Does anybody know what the specs are for the original cord? Any suggestions on where I might be able to find a replacement?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Can you take a picture of the socket so we can see what shape it is? Searching google images it appears to be a standard PC power cord.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Is it not the type used for computers? I haven't looked at the back of mine for a while, but that is what I remember. If so, Best Buy or a computer store will have one. Or, perhaps you have a spare from an old computer.


----------

